# Flr m process



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

HiHi, I'm new to this site. I got my spouse visa in November 2013 in Pakistan to come to the UK, I did the esol city guilds a1 test, visa runs out in august 2016. How early can I apply for flrm, also can I use my esol certificate as it was used when I applied to come here. And the final question is that I was made redundant in October 2015, start my new job in January witch is paying less witch is only £17500, how do I meet the requirements


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What date did you arrive in UK on your spouse visa?
You can still use the same test result.
As it stands, you don't meet the requirement. Does your spouse work? Then you may be able to combine incomes. Do you have savings in excess of £16,000? Can you do overtime or get a second job?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

I arrived in the uk on the 26th November 2013 and expires on 14 august 2016. When I was made redundant I was given £18000 which I have put in my savings, so would I be able to use that with my wage of £17500, also me starting new job in January 2016 effect my application? As my wife does not work.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can apply from 28 days before 26th May 2016, which is 28th April.
Well, you are £1,100 short of £18,600 from earnings so you need 1100 x 2.5 + 16000 = £18,750 in savings untouched for 6 months. How much savings do you have? As you are starting a new job in January, you must apply under Cat B, meaning you have earned at least £18,600 in the 12 months to April 2016, plus you earn £17,500 and have £18,750 in savings.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

I have £25000 in saving, that should be enough I think, the fact I have been out of work for 2 months as been made redundant effect my visa?
As you said I can use the same test certificate I used to apply to come to the uk esol city guilds a1, would I just send that to them or register it online?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You can apply under cat B and cat D (savings). Your 2-month blank period doesn't matter provided you have actually earned at least £18,600 in the 12 months to April 2016 (adding all the payslips received in that period).


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for the info I really appreciate it. Can you also advise what will I need to do as my passport expires in January 2017 and it's Pakistani ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That doesn't matter. Just renew it when due and carry your new passport and BRP for travel.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

If I'm applying for indefinite leave and the fee I'm paying for application does that also include child that is born in uk??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If the child's other parent is British, the child is British from birth. If the child has no British nationality, you can make a joint application for ILR but you have to pay extra (same amount) for them. So you pay 2 x £1,500. 
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/490306/SET_M__11.15.pdf See payment Guide.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

If my wife is on a spouse visa and she is pregnant can she still get free prescription and free dental care? Also would she be able to claim child benefits?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Free prescription and free dental care? Yes.
Child benefit? If you are British citizen or settled in UK, you can apply.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

So if I can only claim them as I'm british, so what can my wife claim if she's on a spouse visa? Anything?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Only contributory benefits, like retirement pension, statutory maternity pay, contribution-based JSA etc, i.e. anything that depends of certain amount of national insurance contributions made, not universal benefit open to all British citizens, some EU citizens and those settled here.
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/public-funds--2/public-funds
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...a/file/488202/Public_funds_v12.0EXT_clean.pdf


----------



## raf1984 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi
Am I right in thinking...Working tax credit can be applied jointly for person who is restricted from recourse to public fund but with British citizen only? Please advise


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, provided you declare that your spouse/partner is under immigration control with no access o public funds. Then you can apply jointly.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

If I lose my job and can't find a job can I still apply for extension for my wife? If not is there any other way around it?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

If my basic annual salary is 17000 and I am getting weekend allowence on top of that and I coming out with 1700 a month so do I qualify for the income set by home office? As I'm confused to do home office go off my basic salary or how much I'm earning each year eg overtime etc


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

My basic is 17000 a year but I also get weekend allowence of top of that which my salary is coming out at £1700 a month. I guess that meets the requirement? So what section do I apply under on the application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Cat A - non-salaried job.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Even if I have only been in that job for 4 months?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Will my wife have to pay the healthcare surcharge?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you've only had your job 4 months and you are applying under Category A you'll have to wait until you are employed for 6 months before you can apply. 

Yes, she has to pay the IHS surcharge.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

I was made redundant in October 2015 and started my new job in January , so does that mean I still have to wait 6 months with new job?

My wife has a British birth certificate, as after a few months of being born she moved abroad so she's has Pakistani nationality does she still need to pay the nhs surcharge?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Having a British birth certificate doesn't exempt you from paying the surcharge. If she needs a visa, she needs to pay the surcharge. 

Can you apply under Category B? Have you earned £18,600 in the last 12 months? If not, then you need to work at your new job for 6 months.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Yes I have earned that in 12 months, if I lose my job just before applying will it be accepted?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

No. You have to be in employment at the time of application.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

I can apply from the 28 April 2016, does that mean the 12 months of wage slips I provide can be from 27 April 2015?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

When I calculate my salary do I calculate the gross salary or the net salary?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Can the old test results still be used as esol for extension?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

J4mrk82 said:


> Can the old test results still be used as esol for extension?


You've already asked this question and it's been answered. Reread your thread.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

hi, would like to ask if i apply just on my savings will i have to still show my recent pay slips i got before i left my job.

also has anything changed since we left the eu with flm r visa?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Help needed on above please


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If you apply _JUST USING SAVINGS _as you say in your thread, you have to have 62,500 GBP to qualify.

If you are using savings _to make up a shortfall in income_ then you need to show payslips/bank statements of the income you have made.

Maybe you should explain more fully how you intend to qualify.


----------



## Mehvishk89 (Apr 14, 2016)

Sorry I meant the £62.500 in savings would I still need to show wage slips?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mehvishk89 said:


> Sorry I meant the £62.500 in savings would I still need to show wage slips?


Who are you ? I did not respond to a posting of yours.

Are there two posters with the same situation doing two different threads but responding to either thread.

Extremely confusing ............


----------



## Mehvishk89 (Apr 14, 2016)

Crawford said:


> If you apply _JUST USING SAVINGS _as you say in your thread, you have to have 62,500 GBP to qualify.
> 
> If you are using savings _to make up a shortfall in income_ then you need to show payslips/bank statements of the income you have made.
> 
> Maybe you should explain more fully how you intend to qualify.


Yes you did reply with the following?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Mehvishk89 said:


> Yes you did reply with the following?


Are you the partner of the original poster? If not, your posts don't make sense and please start your own thread.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Mehvishk89 said:


> Yes you did reply with the following?


I responded to J4mrk82 .... not Mehvishk89 so who are you?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.

Just want to ask about the supporting evidence that needs to be sent, as me and my wife live with parents, so we don't have any utility bills or council tax mortgage etc, the only one we have in joint is bank statements, so what other info can we provide and how many documents for each of us, also would we need a letter from parents saying we are living with them?


----------



## Summerfruits (Jul 21, 2016)

J4mrk82 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Just want to ask about the supporting evidence that needs to be sent, as me and my wife live with parents, so we don't have any utility bills or council tax mortgage etc, the only one we have in joint is bank statements, so what other info can we provide and how many documents for each of us, also would we need a letter from parents saying we are living with them?


Hello

I am also in the process of doing an FLR M for my wife at the moment and what I can tell you is that your in the same situation as me as it goes for accomadation.

What you basically need is a letter from your parents/owner of the property, to confirm that you and your wife are living there and have there permission to do so etc..
You would of done this initially when you applied for the spouse visa 2+ year ago it's the same thing.
Secondly you will need to show that they are the homeowner of the property so something like land registry documents confirming this.

In terms of documents to send to prove the relationship is genuine you need correspondance of any documents in her name to that address..

What I have done is as I live with family I have no bills etc apart from Virgin Media and Sky but thats in my name. 

For my wife I will be using the following
Bank statements
Any hospital/GP letters
Orders/invoices from places like Superdrug, Newlook, Sportsdirect, Next etc..

The above to be honest is all I have but what I will also do is on EE I will be printing call logs, I know it may not be necessary for that but because my documents may not be sufficent I will put it in there to show that we make regular contact also to prove our relationship is genuine, someone may post to say otherwise but that's a grey area for now//

What you could use is also things like if you have children, i've not read previous posts but any letters regarding that
National Insurance letters?
Maybe DVLA letters if your wife has applied for licesnse etc..


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

J4mrk82 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Just want to ask about the supporting evidence that needs to be sent, as me and my wife live with parents, so we don't have any utility bills or council tax mortgage etc, the only one we have in joint is bank statements, so what other info can we provide and how many documents for each of us, also would we need a letter from parents saying we are living with them?


If you live with your parents and they own you will need the deed or land registry (can be obtained online for £3 and is acceptable), a letter giving your spouse permission to live there and a council tax or other utility bill.

You need 6 pieces of evidence each from official sources to prove that you have been living together for the past 2 years. They need to be spread fairly evenly over the 2 years and from at least 3 different sources. Your joint bank statement is 1 source for each of you so you need 5 more a piece. Official sources are things like utilities, the NHS, doctor's surgery, DVLA, national insurance letter. Invoices for purchases are not strong evidence. You don't have to be living somewhere to have something delivered there.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Can I not use the accommodation form that says my parents give me permission to live at that address when I applied two and a half years ago ?? 

Also I am struggling with the documents side of it, as we live with parents I don't have any bills so no utility bills eg gas elec or council tax, so what documents can I use? So far I have nhs letter, national insurance letter, joint bank statements and hospital appointment letters, im missing another two documents??


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Can you also advise? As I am on the Flr and will be applying for the Flr m next month how much do I have to pay on the surcharge nhs?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Any help would be nice.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

I have a question if I apply for my spouse visa Flr m in August 2016 but my Pakistani passport runs out in January 2017 will they still issue the visa or will I have to extend my passport first as it's less than 6 months.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Can anyone give me info on the above as its urgent thanks


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

I really need this info can anyone advise?


----------



## Thallam (Jul 12, 2016)

500 pound for ihs fee. I just paid


----------



## Thallam (Jul 12, 2016)

J4mrk82 said:


> I have a question if I apply for my spouse visa Flr m in August 2016 but my Pakistani passport runs out in January 2017 will they still issue the visa or will I have to extend my passport first as it's less than 6 months.


Please read careful and keep eyes on people answers when u ask! You asked this questiona and Joppa answered. Now u asked again. Let Go back and read all again u will find these answer.


----------



## township (Jul 26, 2016)

Joppa said:


> That doesn't matter. Just renew it when due and carry your new passport and BRP for travel.


i was told the passport has to be valid to apply for flr m visa, if j4mrk82 only has 5 months left on the visa aint that expired??? wont he need to renew it first before he can apply for visa?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Thallam said:


> 500 pound for ihs fee. I just paid


That's the thing I am gettin different info, I was told the surcharge for nhs is £600? Also people are saying the rules have changed that you need a valid passport to renew visa, that's the only reason I ask.


----------



## Mehvishk89 (Apr 14, 2016)

As from today can anyone answer can the esol test certificate be used if it was used for original application that was done abroad???? Come on Joppa main guy where are you? Could do with your help.


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

Can someone please advise when filling out the child benefit form it asks about the mother if she is under immigration control? Do I put yes as just applied for Flrm spouse visa extension ?


----------



## J4mrk82 (Dec 18, 2015)

I just unsure what Joppa said, am I correct to say my wife can't claim child benefit as she is on a spouse visa? And does that mean I fill the form out in my name first and then when it ask for partner details I put my wife's details as she is not the main person claiming?




Joppa said:


> Free prescription and free dental care? Yes.
> Child benefit? If you are British citizen or settled in UK, you can apply.


----------

